# Otocinclus and high pH



## james0816 (Jun 26, 2008)

8 will be a bit on the high side for them unfortunately.

I keep them at the upper limits myself at ~ 7.4 but no higher.

On a side note, I'm not so sure that the Puffes and Otos will be good tank mates. Of course you won't have any issues with the Otos, but you will have to keep a very close eye on them Puffers.


----------



## Regenesis (Apr 12, 2011)

I agree with james, the Ph is a little to high. If you could, try and lower your Ph (not chemically). You could put a piece driftwood in (the tannins will bring down the ph some).

James - otos and dwarf puffers are great tank-mates. For some reason, the puffers don't mess with them


----------



## james0816 (Jun 26, 2008)

Regenesis said:


> otos and dwarf puffers are great tank-mates. For some reason, the puffers don't mess with them


Awesome!


----------



## JakeJekel37 (Mar 27, 2011)

Thanks for the responses.

@James - I've already got 2 pretty big peaces of driftwood in the tank, that's why the pH in the tank is 8.0 instead of the 8.4 that it is out of the tap.

Any other ways to non chemically bring the pH down a little more?


----------



## Savage (Apr 1, 2004)

I say don't worry about it. I've got 4 Otos in an established planted tank and my pH is 7.8

IMO you do more harm trying to lower the pH with chemicals and such that you do having a stable somewhat higher pH.


----------



## JakeJekel37 (Mar 27, 2011)

Thanks, Savage.

Yeah, I'm not concerned about breeding them or anything, but I obviously do want them to do well. I know shrimp are kind of a crap shoot when it comes to keeping them with DPs. Though the shrimp would _probably_ be safe if I make sure there are enough pond snails for them to feed on. Decisions, decisions.


----------



## Regenesis (Apr 12, 2011)

It could be possible for a shrimp population to survive, but that is if the tank is rather _densely_ planted. The pond snail population is really only to help keep the DP's beak cut (So you don't have to do it manually). If you do try some shrimp, try easy cheap ones such as Ghost Shrimp.


----------

